# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ cdm η  c&a??

## beymakias

Ποια θεωρητε καλυτερη??την cdm η την c&a???Eιμαι εδω και πολυ καιρο στο δειλημα τι να παρω...και τωρα που τα οικομικα μου ειναι καλυτερα σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτο....!!

----------


## beymakias

Σας παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησει καποιος!!!!!

----------


## nitako

C&A σαφως καλυτερη σε θεματα ποιοτητας εκπομπης αλλα λιγο τσουχτερη σε τιμη..
Η γνωμη μου ειναι καποιο καλο ιταλικο σε μεταχειρισμενο και εισαι οκ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## beymakias

Η ισχυ που βγαζει ειναι μικρη,τα χρηματα πολλα...Δεν εχει καλη ποιοτητα εκπομπης το CDM??Δεν θελω κατι που θα το δουλευω 24 το 24ωρο!!!αλλα μερικες ωρες την ημερα.Αν αγορασω κατι μεταχειρισμενο και μου παθει κατι μετα τι κανω??θα ειναι αναμφιβου ποιοτητας!!!Εξαλλου το C&A ειναι και ψηφιακο και 0-45 watt...!!

----------


## nitako

> Αν αγορασω κατι μεταχειρισμενο και μου παθει κατι μετα τι κανω??θα ειναι αναμφιβου ποιοτητας!!!



Οσο εχει προστασιες ενα μηχανημα και ιδιαιτερα αν δεν παιζει 24h μην το φοβασε δυσκολα θα παθει κατι.
Το προβλημα ειναι αλλου, στις αρμονικες αλλα και στην ποιοτητα ηχου που βγαζουν αυτα τα exciter 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το cdm δεν εχει ασχημη ποιοτητα στον ηχο σε αντιθεση με το C&A που ο ηχος του ειναι καπως μουντος.

----------


## beymakias

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!θελω να παω να το παρω και τωρα που λεει ο λογος αλλο η cdm δεν το σηκωνει με τιποτα οσα τηλεφωνα και να παρω δηλαδη ελεος!!! :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## PARKER

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!θελω να παω να το παρω και τωρα που λεει ο λογος αλλο η cdm δεν το σηκωνει με τιποτα οσα τηλεφωνα και να παρω δηλαδη ελεος!!!



Πρέπει να επιμένεις πολύ, να δοκιμάσεις και στο κινητό που σου λέει ο τηλεφωνητής και θα τα καταφέρεις. (εκτός κι αν έχουν φύγει διακοπές, δεν νομίζω όμως γιατί ετοιμάζονται να μετακομίσουν απ το Χαλάνδρι)

----------


## beymakias

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ και μου ειπαν ακριβως αυτο οτι μετακομιζουν!!!παραγγειλα το μηχανιμα μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## PARKER

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ και μου ειπαν ακριβως αυτο οτι μετακομιζουν!!!παραγγειλα το μηχανιμα μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!!



Είναι λίγο αργοί, θα στο αργήσουν αρκετά, αλλά κάνουν καλή δουλειά.

----------


## beymakias

μου ειπαν σε 5 μερες το φερνουν!!!ωχ αμαν!!! :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## WIZARD

Να μας γραψεις την καινουρια τους διευθυνση ,το μερος αυτο
που  μετακομισαν   :Wink:

----------


## nitako

Να και το νεο τους site http://www.hellenicsat.gr/

----------


## beymakias

Καμοια σχεση με την cdm!!!την διευθυνση δεν την γνωριζω γιατι εγινε παραγγελεια μεσο τηλ!!!

----------


## PARKER

> Καμοια σχεση με την cdm!!!την διευθυνση δεν την γνωριζω γιατι εγινε παραγγελεια μεσο τηλ!!!



Είναι η άλλη εταιρία του Δεληγιάννη με τα δορυφορικά.

----------


## BASILIS971

καλημέρα ...πόσο το παιρνεις τελικά?Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα επαγγελματικό ιταλικό , μεταχειρισμένο και σε αρίστη κατάσταση?6948484697...υπάρχει Suono Telecom 600 ευρώ.

----------


## beymakias

Τον περνω 530 ευρο εδωσα και 100 ευρο σε ενα λογαριασμο που μου ειπε σημερα το πρωι!!Τωρα ειναι αργα μωρε αλλα θελω περισσοτερο κατι καινουριο...παρτε το ως κολλημα!!!ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΗΛ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ!!!!ΣΤΑ @@@ ΤΟΥΣ...

----------


## BASILIS971

Λυπάμαι φίλε αλλά ...ΧΑΝΕΙΣ...δεν έχεις ιδέα τι σημαινει επαγγελματικό exiter...νύχτα με τη μέρα που λένε...ήχος...φίλτρα...ποιότητα κατασκευής..αλλά και κατάσταση...Σαν καινούργιο...

----------


## jimk

BASILIS971 αφου πουλας μηχανιματα γιατι δεν τα βαζεις στις αγγελιες με φωτο οσα εχεις να τα δουμε και εμεις..

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καλα, εδωσες 530 ευρω γι αυτο το αισχρο μηχανημα? ΤΖΑΜΠΑ λεφτα πεταξες,
χαθηκαν τοσα μηχανηματα! Μα καλα δεν ρωτησες καποιον που να ξερει απο αυτα?
Σου ευχομε παντως να μην εχεις προβληματα, πραγμα που πολυ φοβαμαι....

----------


## beymakias

Δεν πειραζει αμα δεν μου βγει καλο θα το φαω!!!Ειπα ερασιτεχνης ειμαι και δεν εβρισκα κατι καλυτερο σε καινουριο και σε αυτα τα WATT!!Η c&a ειναι ακριβη πολυ για μενα και δεν εχει καθολου καλη εξυπηρετηση τους συχαθηκα οταν πηρα τηλ να ρωτησω την τιμη σε ενα πομπο και μιλησαν πολυ ασχημα ασχετα που ζητησαν 870 ευρο για το πλλ τα 25watt το καινουριο μοντελο...!!!δεν ηξερα να δωσω τοσα και οχι να παω να παρω κανενα rvr!!!ελεος...!!ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΟΧΙ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ!!!!!!φιλε GSA-ELECTRONIC εσυ τι μηχαμημα εχεις??μηπως c&a??Δηλαδη ειναι τοσο χαλια μηχαμημα??οσοι εχουν παρει CDM του βγηκαν σκαρτα?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αλεξανδρε, μην μασας,

θα εχεις ωραιο ηχο, και αν δεν το χαλασεις, μετα απο χρονια, θα το δωσεις και θα παρεις κατι πιο καλο.

Για αρχη τα cdm ειναι μια χαρα.

Αντε να το παραλαβεις και να το γουσταρεις ...

Για εμενα εκανες καλη επιλογη.
Τα cdm, ειναι Hyundai .. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ... θα σε παει μια χαρα οπου θελεις.
Μην κανεις ομως το λαθος, να το βαλεις σε πιστα ... χαχαχα

----------


## moutoulos

> Για εμενα εκανες καλη επιλογη.
> Τα cdm, ειναι Hyundai .. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ... θα σε παει μια χαρα οπου θελεις.
> Μην κανεις ομως το λαθος, να το βαλεις σε πιστα ... χαχαχα



Σωστός ...

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Οχι φιλε beymakias δεν εχω c&a εγω, αλλα για τα cdm γενικος εχω κακιαν πυρα....
κατα καιρους ειχαν πεσει αρκετα στα χερια μου, αλλα και απο φιλους που ειχαν παρει
και εχω δει πολλα για τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα, απο που να σου αρχισω
και που να τελειωσω..!!! πολλα και διαφορα προβληματα, και το πιο σημαντικο 
ειναι πως εχουν πολλες αρμονικες!!!
δηλαδη αν εκπεμπεις μεσα απο κατοικιμενη περιοχη θα εχεις προβλημα με τις tv.
αυτο τα πλλ 0,5 βαττ που βαζει ειναι αισχος λεμε. οποιος γνωριζει θα καταλαβει 
τι εννοω. οσο για τον τυπο ολο ψευτια κι απατη ειναι, ασε που πολυ που τα εστειλαν
για επισκευη τα εχασαν. δεν θελω να πω αλλα απο εδω... 
Μακαρι να σου βγει καλο παντως.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά, οι κατασκευαστές μηχανημάτων RF, παρατηρούν - διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.
Θα παρακαλούσα να περιορίσουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς ..., Γιώργο για σένα το 
λέω ...  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Παιδιά, οι κατασκευαστές μηχανημάτων RF, παρατηρούν - διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.
> Θα παρακαλούσα να περιορίσουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς ..., Γιώργο για σένα το 
> λέω ... .



Εχεις δικιο, τα cdm ... ΔΕΝ ειναι χιουνται ....  :Lol: 

υγ
γρηγορη, ειδα οτι δεν το γραφεις για μενα, πλακα κανω

----------


## moutoulos

> Εχεις δικιο, τα cdm ... ΔΕΝ ειναι χιουνται .... 
> 
> υγ
> γρηγορη, ειδα οτι δεν το γραφεις για μενα, πλακα κανω




Χαχαχαχα πρόλαβες και έβαλες το ΥΓ ..., πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να 
γράψω ... _οχι για σένα_ ...  :Lol:

----------


## beymakias

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αποψεις σας...αλλα σημερα με πηρε τηλ και μου λεει να μου κανει μια προσφορα επειδη θα κλεισει τωρα και επειδη το εχει ετοιμο να μου πουλησει το επομενο μοντελο 150watt με εκατο ευρο παραπανω..δηλαδη το μηχανημα 45 watt 450 ευρο μαζι με ΦΠΑ παει 530 ευρο εδωσα 100 προκαταβολη παει στα 430 ευρο το υπολοιπο και μου λεει με αλλα εκατο δηλαδη 550 περιπου μαζι με ΦΠΑ(λογικα)να παρω 150watt..ειναι αυτο εδω...πως το βλεπεται..???



http://www.cdm-electronics.com/150w-...er-p29790.html

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αποψεις σας...αλλα σημερα με πηρε τηλ και μου λεει να μου κανει μια προσφορα επειδη θα κλεισει τωρα και επειδη το εχει ετοιμο να μου πουλησει το επομενο μοντελο 150watt με εκατο ευρο παραπανω..δηλαδη το μηχανημα 45 watt 450 ευρο μαζι με ΦΠΑ παει 530 ευρο εδωσα 100 προκαταβολη παει στα 430 ευρο το υπολοιπο και μου λεει με αλλα εκατο δηλαδη 550 περιπου μαζι με ΦΠΑ(λογικα)να παρω 150watt..ειναι αυτο εδω...πως το βλεπεται..???
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cdm-electronics.com/150w-...er-p29790.html



Να το παρεις και θα εχεις με 100 ευρω, 150 watt.

----------


## beymakias

ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!

----------


## badsak

Τωρα το αν θα βγαζει 150βατ μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος!!!! Εγω που πηρα αυτο http://www.cdm-electronics.com/300w-...er-p29792.html
Δεν παει με τιποτα πανω απο 220Βατακια. :Bored: 
Και οταν τον πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπε και καλα οτι τα κοβει το φιλτρο αρμονικων :Crying:  :Cursing:  :Lol: 
 80 ολοκληρα βατ χαμενα απο το φιλτρο? Αν ειναι δυνατον... δεν κατεβηκαμε και απο τα βουνα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Τωρα το αν θα βγαζει 150βατ μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος!!!! Εγω που πηρα αυτο http://www.cdm-electronics.com/300w-...er-p29792.html
> Δεν παει με τιποτα πανω απο 220Βατακια.
> Και οταν τον πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπε και καλα οτι τα κοβει το φιλτρο αρμονικων
>  80 ολοκληρα βατ χαμενα απο το φιλτρο? Αν ειναι δυνατον... δεν κατεβηκαμε και απο τα βουνα.



σακη, με προλαβες.

Τα cdm ειναι "περιπου" broadband.

Εμενα το 400αρι ειχε απο 320 εως 410 και το 200 ειχε 170 με 200.
βεβαια, οταν αγοραζεις απο τον δεληγιαννη κατι καινουριο, σε ρωταει συχνοτητα, και σου συντονιζει το "broadband"  :Biggrin:   εκει που θελεις.

Τελος παντων αν δεν βγαζει 150, θα βγαζει πανω απο 120 σε ολη την μπαντα, αρα μικρο το κακο

----------


## badsak

Γιώργο με ρωτησε και συχνοτητα.... Αλλα δεν μου ειπε οτι το μηχανημα πρεπει να δουλευει χωρις καπακι......
Χωρις το επανω  καπακι τα βγαζει τα βατ αλλα δεν μπορω να το βλεπω και ξεβρακωτο. Μαλλον  επηρεαζεται και αλλαζουν οι συντονισμοι με το καπακι του.
Κοιτα τα CDM για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι HIUNDAI οπως ειπες (φουλ εξοπλισμος με  επιδοσεις στην καλυτερη τιμη) πιο πολυ για  LADA τα κοβω.... (Με εξοπλισμο τα ακρως απαραιτητα τιμονι φρενο συμπλεκτη και δωρο το τασακι) :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο με ρωτησε και συχνοτητα.... Αλλα δεν μου ειπε οτι το μηχανημα πρεπει να δουλευει χωρις καπακι......
> Χωρις το επανω  καπακι τα βγαζει τα βατ αλλα δεν μπορω να το βλεπω και ξεβρακωτο. Μαλλον  επηρεαζεται και αλλαζουν οι συντονισμοι με το καπακι του.
> Κοιτα τα CDM για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι HIUNDAI οπως ειπες (φουλ εξοπλισμος με  επιδοσεις στην καλυτερη τιμη) πιο πολυ για  LADA τα κοβω.... (Με εξοπλισμο τα ακρως απαραιτητα τιμονι φρενο συμπλεκτη και δωρο το τασακι)



Σακη, εσενα τα χερια σου "πιανουν", κατασκευασε ενα πλαστικο καπακι και εισαι ετοιμος.

Σοβαρα τωρα.

*Σε ενα exciter αυτο που σε νοιαζει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ειναι οι πιθανες αρμονικες.*
Εγω, με οσα cdm εχω παιξει, δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα.

Στην συνεχεια, σε νοιαζει ο ηχος η σταθεροτητα οι θερμοκρσιες ... κλπ.

Ξαναλεω την γνωμη μου,
*cdm = ιδανικο μηχανημα για εναν νεο πειραματιστη.*

Τωρα, οσο αφορα την εταιρεια του Δελληγιαννη, εχω ακουσει πολλα κακα, ΑΛΛΑ εγω , οσες φορες πηρα κατι απο εκει ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.

ΥΓ
(Βεβαια ειχα δει τα παλια χρονια , cdm που ειχαν προβληματα , αλλα αυτα το μηχανηματα ειχαν φαει σκαλισματα απο περιεργους ασχετους τυπους)

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Παιδιά, οι κατασκευαστές μηχανημάτων RF,παρατηρούν και διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.
> Θα παρακαλούσα να περιορίσουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς ..., Γιώργο για σένα το 
> λέω ... .



Το ξερω φιλε γρηγορη πως οι κατασκευαστές μηχανημάτων RF
παρατηρούν  και διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.
αλλωστε αυτο το νοημα εχει να τα διαβαζουν και να βλεπουν
τα διαφορα σχολια απο τους πελατες τους, για να ξερουν τι φτιαχνουν
και τι δινουν στον κοσμο και ετσι να διορθωνουν τις κατασκευες τους.
Δεν μπορει ο καθενας να δινει τοσα χρηματα και να μην παιρνει κατι σωστο.
Ολοι εδω γραφουμε και λεμε τις διαφορες εμπειριες μας που εχει ο καθενας μας 
πανω σε διαφορες κατασκευες, 
και οφειλουμε νομιζω να τις λεμε και να βοηθαμε αυτους που χρειαζετε.
Ασχολουμε με τα FM απο το 1982 και εχω αρκετες εμπειριες πανω σ' αυτα.
δεν θελω και ουτε εχω προθεση να κατηγορισω κανεναν κατασκευαστη,
αλλα απλα γραφω και λεω αυτα που εχω δει στην πραξη, ας βελτιωσουν 
κι αυτη τις κατασκευες τους ισως ειναι επιτελους καιρος.....

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι βρε Οκ, σύμφωνο με βρίσκεις  :Rolleyes: , δεν είπα να μην πούμε τις "εμπειρίες" μας 
απο τον κάθε κατασκευαστή, στους "χαρακτηρισμούς" αναφέρθηκα.

----------


## chs

εχω το εκσαιτερ της cdm 50 βαττ το παλιο και δουλευε σε επαγελματικο σταθμο στην περιοχη της λαμιας (NOVA FM)
συντιρουμε τον σταθμο (τεχνικα) εδω και πολα χρονια τωρα που ηρθε στα χερια φιλου μου εποφασισαμε να το αλαξουμε και να βαλουμε ενα ELCA το οπιο εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα ειναι ELENOS ELC40 
τον ηχο που ηχαμε φτιξει με το cdm δεν μπορεσαμε να τον φτιξουμε με το νεο μηχανημα....
(αυτο δεν σημενει οτι ηποστιριζω cdm)
αλλα εχω την εντιποση οτι ο δελιγιαννης την εχει πουλισει την cdm και πλεον ειναι σε κενουργια χερια......

----------


## BASILIS971

καλημέρα..δεν μπορώ να τα σηκώσω δεν με αφήνει το σύστημα,δεν ξέρω γιατί

----------


## electron

Έχω ακούσει και γω διάφορα άσχημα για τον cdm, ωστόσο να αναφέρω τις εμπειρίες μου από τα εν λόγω μηχανήματα. Αυτά που πρακτικά έχω διαπιστώσει, είναι ότι ανέφερε περίπου και ο φίλος Γιώργος 231.
Πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση. Τολμώ να πω ότι αν κάποιος του συνδέσει μια σχετικά καλή κονσόλα και χωρίς να πειράξει την προέμφαση του pll, το μηχάνημα βάζει κάτω σε ποιότητα ήχου ακόμα και μεγάλους ιδωτικούς σταθμούς, που μπορεί να έχουν καλά και επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα, αλλά δεν ξέρουν να τα ρυθμίσουν.
Όσο για την ισχύς τους αυτό που έχω διαπιστώσει είναι ότι οι παλιότερες εκδόσεις μηχανημάτων έβγαζαν την ισχύς που ανέφεραν, αργότερα όταν κάποιες σειρές τρανζίστορ εξόδου καταργήθηκαν, όπως αυτά του τύπου BLY,BLW, τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν με αυτά που έβαζε στην συνέχεια, π.χ 2Ν6084. Τώρα με τα ακόμα πιο νεώτερα μοντέλα με την ψηφιακή οθόνη δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται. Λογικά αυτά θα φοράνε κάτι σε Μosfet. Πάντως σημαντικό ρόλο στο τι θα βγάλει το μηχάνημα στον αέρα παίζει και η κεραία που ο καθένας δοκιμάζει. Ίσως για να υπάρχουν περισσότερο τεκμηριωμένα αποτελέσματα θα πρέπει τα εν λόγω μηχανήματα να δοκιμαστούν με τεχνιτό φορτίο. Εκεί θα αποδειχτεί να πράγματι βγάζουν την ισχύς που υπόσχονται σε όλη την μπάντα ή όχι.
Για το θέμα των αρμονικών και μεταφορών μπορώ να πω και γω ότι έχουν όντως ένα θέμα, αλλά ποτέ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με επιρεασμούς σε τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες, παρά μόνο μια φορά σε μηχανημα που μου έφεραν προς επισκευή. Ήταν σε συχνότητα που επιρέαζε το κανάλι του mega στα vhf.
Σε γενικές γραμμές για κάποιον που θέλει να πειραματιστεί για πρώτη φόρα δεν θα έλεγα να μην το επιλέξει. Εξάλλου ότιδήποτε άλλο επαγγελματικό και από Ιταλία μεριά είναι απογορευτικό για μικρά βαλάντια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Έχω ακούσει και γω διάφορα άσχημα για τον cdm, ωστόσο να αναφέρω τις εμπειρίες μου από τα εν λόγω μηχανήματα. Αυτά που πρακτικά έχω διαπιστώσει, είναι ότι ανέφερε περίπου και ο φίλος Γιώργος 231.
> Πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση. Τολμώ να πω ότι αν κάποιος του συνδέσει μια σχετικά καλή κονσόλα και χωρίς να πειράξει την προέμφαση του pll, το μηχάνημα βάζει κάτω σε ποιότητα ήχου ακόμα και μεγάλους ιδωτικούς σταθμούς, που μπορεί να έχουν καλά και επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα, αλλά δεν ξέρουν να τα ρυθμίσουν.
> Όσο για την ισχύς τους αυτό που έχω διαπιστώσει είναι ότι οι παλιότερες εκδόσεις μηχανημάτων έβγαζαν την ισχύς που ανέφεραν, αργότερα όταν κάποιες σειρές τρανζίστορ εξόδου καταργήθηκαν, όπως αυτά του τύπου BLY,BLW, τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν με αυτά που έβαζε στην συνέχεια, π.χ 2Ν6084. Τώρα με τα ακόμα πιο νεώτερα μοντέλα με την ψηφιακή οθόνη δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται. Λογικά αυτά θα φοράνε κάτι σε Μosfet. Πάντως σημαντικό ρόλο στο τι θα βγάλει το μηχάνημα στον αέρα παίζει και η κεραία που ο καθένας δοκιμάζει. Ίσως για να υπάρχουν περισσότερο τεκμηριωμένα αποτελέσματα θα πρέπει τα εν λόγω μηχανήματα να δοκιμαστούν με τεχνιτό φορτίο. Εκεί θα αποδειχτεί να πράγματι βγάζουν την ισχύς που υπόσχονται σε όλη την μπάντα ή όχι.
> Για το θέμα των αρμονικών και μεταφορών μπορώ να πω και γω ότι έχουν όντως ένα θέμα, αλλά ποτέ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με επιρεασμούς σε τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες, παρά μόνο μια φορά σε μηχανημα που μου έφεραν προς επισκευή. Ήταν σε συχνότητα που επιρέαζε το κανάλι του mega στα vhf.
> Σε γενικές γραμμές για κάποιον που θέλει να πειραματιστεί για πρώτη φόρα δεν θα έλεγα να μην το επιλέξει. Εξάλλου ότιδήποτε άλλο επαγγελματικό και από Ιταλία μεριά είναι απογορευτικό για μικρά βαλάντια.



Συμφωνω Γιαννη μαζι σου, εκτος απο την τελευταια παραγραφο.
Σημερα αγοραζεις απο ιταλια το 
suono esva 25 στα 25 watt καινουριο με 650 περιπου 
και το rvr blues στα 800 με 850 (φυσικα καινουριο με ζελατινες και εγγυηση RVR)

Βεβαια αλλο 150 και αλλο 25 watt.

Δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβα οσο ηταν παλια

----------


## BASILIS971

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Γιώργο 231,ακόμη να προσθέσω πως πολύ καλά μηχανήματα , (συναγωνίζονται και τα ιταλικά), φτιάχνει και ο Γ.Θεοδωρακάκης, Hellenic Microlab..

----------


## beymakias

παιδια σας παρακαλω παρα πολυ θελω την βοηθεια σας....πηρα σημερα το μηχανημα και ανοιξα λοιπον να το δω και μεσα πως ειναι μηπως εχει αλλαξει τραζιστορ και τα σχετικα...!!!τον ανοιγω και βλεπω πανω στο linear διπλα στο τραζιστορ εχει ενα τσοκ vk200 και αβριβως στα ακρα του ειχε μια αντισταση "αρπαγμενη"τον περνω τηλ και του το λεω,και μου λεει δεν ειναι τιποτα αυτη εγω την εβαλα για να δω αν εχει στασιμη ισχυ..ενταξει του λεω...μου λεει ομως αν θες μπορεις να το αναψεις και χωρις κεραια δεν θα παθει τιποτα γιατι εχει προστασια και θα σβησει..!!!και εγω ο μ@λ@κ@ς το εκανα και ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να παρει φωτια η αντισταση και εγω κατευθειαν τον εκλεισα και λεω ενταξει απο τα στασιμα που ελεγε δεν εγινε τιποτα εν το μεταξυ μου λεει αν ειναι βγαλτην η βαλε αλλη παλι δεκα ωμ..παω και εγω μετα απο ωρα σπιτι μου βαζω την κεραια και τον αναβω δειχνει καποια στιγμη καποια βαττ λιγα και μετα τιποτα το μονο που μου βγαζει ειναι ενα βαττ...αλλαζω την αντισταση παλι τιποτα..κοιταω μεσα το μηχανημα και βλεπω στο πλλ να μην αναβουν και τα δυο λεντ αλλα μονο το πρασινο..μπροστα στο πανελ δεν αναβει η προστασια αλλα τα υπολοιπα λαμπακια που ειναι για την ταση!!τι να εχει παθει σας παρακαλω αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει...λετε να εχει καψει το τραζιστον εξοδου??η να εχει καψει καποια οδηγηση..το μηχανημα μεσα εχει δυο λινεαρ το ενα 45βαττ που οδηγη το μεγαλο..μετραω ομως στην εξοδο και  καθως μεταβαλω το ποντεσιομετρο αλλαζουν τα βολτα στην εξοδο!!!ομως ειναι πολυ λιγα 12 βολτ...σας παρακαλω αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει..αυριο φυσικα θα τον παω αν δεν εχει γινει τιποτα και δουλευει!!!παντως εχει πολυ καθαρο ηχο!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ακομα δεν το πηρες κι αρχισαν τα προβληματα ε?
εμ... τα ειπαμε αυτα!!!
οταν το πηρες και το εβαλες στην μπριζα δουλευε? 
δεν μας ειπες, η μετα το παρουσιασε αυτο?
παντως καλυτερα να του το πας πισω να στο φτιαξει
ειναι υποχρεωμενος.

----------


## beymakias

με το που πηγα να ανεβασω βαττ μου κανει αυτο και το κλεινω!!!εδειξε 24 βαττ πρωτα και μετα τελος...τι λες να ειναι?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

πολλα μπορει να ειναι, αν δεν το δω που να ξερω,
δοκιμασε σκετο το πλλ να δεις λειτουργει? απομονωσε το
απο το λινεαρ και βαλτο στο φορτιο, αν λειτουργει τοτε
τσεκαρισε τις τασεις στο λινεαρ, αν κι αυτες ειναι οκ
τοτε φοβαμε μηπως σου εκαψε κανα τρανζιστορ εξοδου.
ισως ομως να γινετε και τιποτα με την προστασια,
θελει ψαξιμο.

----------


## moutoulos

Αλέξανδρε μην το πειράζεις, πήγαινέ του το σήμερα, όπως το πήρες. 
Μην το "σκαλίζεις", γιατί θα σου πεί διάφορα (και λογικό είναι). Αυτό 
με την αντίσταση  όμως ..., δεν μου κάθεται καλά.

Τελικά αυτή η αντίσταση είναι μέρος του κυκλώματος  :Huh: , ή τήν  είχε 
βάλει σαν Dummy, δεν κατάλαβα ...

----------


## beymakias

Μου ειπε οτι εκεινος την εβαλε..κανονικα δεν πρεπει στο πλλ να αναβει και το κοκκινο και το πρασινο led?προσπαθω να τον παρω τηλ αλλα δεν το σηκωνει...

----------


## electron

Βρε Αλέξανδρε πάνω στην περίπτωση έπεσες και συ. Το σωστό είναι να του το πας ο ίδιος το μηχάνημα εφόσον είσαι από Αθήνα. Μην πειράξεις τίποτα γιατί όπως σωστά είπε και ο Γρηγόρης, μπορεί να σου πει ότι κακώς το πείραξες μέχρι και να σε κατηγορίσει ότι εσύ του προκάλεσες την ζημιά.

----------


## jimk

μην το πειραζεις καθολου πηγενε σφερα να το δει εγω θα ζηταγα καινουργιο μηχανημα και δοκιμη πρωτα

----------


## jimk

βγαλε φωτογραφιες πως ειναι μεσα πρωταααα να το δουμε

----------


## sakis13

καλημερα οσο αφορα το VK200 δημιουργει μια αντισταση ανα παρατηρισεις στα λινεαρ τησ 10ετιες 80 τησ εχουν ολη επανω, 

οταν ανηξες το μηχανιμα χωρις κεραια μπορει να κρατισε στασιμα και να σου εχει φειγει εκτως μπαντας, αν εχει φυγει δεν προκειτε να σου δωσει τα βαττ που εχει το μηχανημα, αν υπαρχει στο πλλ ενα πυνιο 4 η 5 σπιρες ακουμπισε τησ {ενωσε} ελαφροσ προς τα μεσα για να μπεις ξανα στην μπαντα, εαν δεν ειναι απο αυτο τοτε εχει καει καποιο τρανζιστορ, ακουμπα ολες τησ ψυχτρες για να δεις αν εχει καει καποιο τρανζιστορ, 
οταν τα κανεις αυτα γραψε το αποτελεσμα η αλλιως παντο εκει που το πηρες. 

εδω μεσα εχει πολλα σχεδια για ραδιοφωνα και πολυ καλα δοκιμασε να φτειξεισ μονοσ σου με μισα λεφτα.  :Rolleyes:  :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## beymakias

ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας!!!τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να τον παω να τον δει..οτι μου πεις θα σας το πω...για να δουμε!!ελπιζω μην ζητηση και αλλα χρηματα..!

----------


## nitako

> ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας!!!τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να τον παω να τον δει..οτι μου πεις θα σας το πω...για να δουμε!!ελπιζω μην ζητηση και αλλα χρηματα..!



Αυτο θα ελλειπε...

----------


## a14

Φίλε έμπλεξες άσχημα.Γιατί δεν άκουσες την γνώμη που σου είπε ο Βασίλης ο 971.Γνώμη μου είναι πως με τα χέρια σου άνοιξες ένα λάκο μπήκες μέσα και από πάνω έριξες χώμα για να μην ξαναδείς φως.

----------


## beymakias

φιλε a14 ηρεμησε καλε...ενταξει...!!!το πηγα που λετε το μηχανημα το ανοιξε και ειχε καμμενο το τραζιστορ της εξοδου,το βρηκε απο καπου κοντα στο μαγαζι του και μου λεει σε λιγο θα το εχω ετοιμο ενταξει λοιπον παω 3 η ωρα και το κολουσε εκεινη την στιγμη!!ειδα και απο αρμονικες αν και δεν γνωριζω πως ειναι στο μηχανημα αλλα ειδα τον θορυβο της παντας ετσι μου το ειπε και ειχε ενα μεγαλο τοξο στην συχνοτητα μου!!μου το κλεινει που λετε και μου εδειχνε πως να γυρισω πισω αφου τελειωσε το περνω και φευγω δεν ρωτησα αν χρωστουσα τιποτα ομως...φτανω σπιτι μου το συνδεω και μου βγαζει 160watt στα 159 αναβει η προστασια του και στασιμα ειχα 1 μονο watt ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος εχω να πω απο το αποτελεσμα παρολο την ταλεπωρια μου!!!

τωρα το προβλημα ειναι με την γεφυρα μου..τον αφησα για λιγο σε λειτουργεια και μου μυρισε την ανοιξα να δω και ενας κεραμικο πυκνωτη ειχε βγαλει το βερνικι του..η γεφυρα ειναι η zetagi hp 500..

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας και για τον χρονο που αφιερωσατε!!!να'στε καλα....

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάζομαι ηρέμησες έτσι ??.

Για αρχή μην το δουλεύεις Full,  άστο να παίξει με 30-50W, και παρακολούθησε
και καμιά θερμοκρασία. Αν Οκ σταδιακά "ανεβάζεις" και παρακολουθείς ...

Αντε Καλορίζικο !!!

----------


## beymakias

ου αν ηρεμισα....!!!!οκ θα τα ανεβαζω σταδιακα..αλλα τωρα τα ανεβαζω μια και εξω υπαρχει προβλημα...???μηπως θελει στρωσιμο??στα ποσα χιλιομετρα??

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι βρε δεν θέλει κανένα στρώσιμο, το αναφέρω επειδή είναι αρχή, και
αντιληφθείς έγκαιρα κάτι. Πχ θερμοκρασία ψύκτρας στα 50W, μεγάλη ...,
οπότε ούτε λόγος για 150W, κακή επαφή με την ψύκτρα ..., κτλ. Γενικά
στη χαμηλή ισχύ μήπως δείς κάτι που δεν είναι λογικό ...

----------


## beymakias

ωραια σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Αντε καλορυζικο! και καλες πτησεις!  :Biggrin: 
Οσο αναφορα για την γεφυρα μην της εμπιστευεσαι
αυτες τις zetagi, ειδικα αυτο το μοντελο μετα τα 100watt
τρελενονται.
Ειχα κι εγω μια παλια, και οταν την εβαλα σε ενα 200 αρι
λαλησε.... καπνους εβγαλε με την μια.
τις αλλαξα τις διοδους και τις αντιστασης μετα δουλεψε
για καποιο διαστημα, αλλα οταν την εβαλα μετα στα 400 βαττ
τα επαιξε τελειως, τις εκανα διαφορες αλαγες στο κυκλωμα 
αλλα τιποτα... και τελικα την πεταξα....
καλο ειναι να μην την βαζεις καθολου πανω οταν δουλεβεις
πανω απο 80-100 βατ, αλλιως παρε καμια της προκοπεις
μια καλη γεφυρα παντα χρειαζεται.

----------


## beymakias

σωστα τρελενεται...και λεει και 1kw..!!ολοι ειναι..!!!τι διοδοι ειναι αυτοι που εχει μεσα η γεφυρα??

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι διοδακια ειχε, πανε χρονια απο τοτε, θυμαμαι
παντως πως ηταν σαν γυαλινες με μαυρη γραμουλα.
αυτο που θυμαμαι παντως ειναι πως τις ειχα αλλαξει
με τις βατ 85, και λειτουργουσε πολυ καλυτερα απο αυτες που ειχε.
επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και τις βατ 81 , ΑΑ 119, και ΑΑ 112.

----------


## beymakias

ναι αυτες ειναι..!!!βασικα οι κονεκτορες δεν πιανονται τοσο πολυ ζεστη ειναι

----------


## jimk

Αλςξανδρε για βγαλε καμια φωτο το μηχανιμα να δουμε πως ειναι μεσα εξω..

----------


## beymakias

να μερικες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## beymakias

να μερικες ακομα..

----------


## beymakias

Α και το ραδιο αυτο ειναι του προπαππου μου...!!!με αυτον συντονιζα τελεια τον λαμπατο πομπο γιατι ειναι και digital αλλα δειχνει την ισχυ του σηματος..!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Βλεπω μια θεση για ανεμιστηρα πισω η οποια ειναι κενη, γιατι ετσι?
βαλε ενα ανεμιστηρακι ακομα εκει αλεξανδρε καλο θα του κανει ειδικα 
τωρα με τις ζεστες.
Θελω να ρωτησω επισης, στο φιλτρο αρμονικων εξοδου εκει σε καθε μια σπειρα
εχεις πυκνωτες? δεν βλεπω! μονο οι σπειρες φαινονται.

----------


## beymakias

Δεν εχει πυκνωτες εκει που μου λες..!!!Δεν προλαβα να παω να παρω ακομα..!!αλλα 8α του βαλω..

μπηκα ομως στην μπριζα να παω να παρω σε Κw κατι...1Kw ομως οχι παραπανο...τι 8α ηταν καλυτερο τραζιστορ η λαμπα??

----------


## BASILIS971

Καλές Εκπομπές...Φυσικά Τρανζιστορ..MOSFET, έχεις πολλά πλεονεκτήματα.. πάρε και μια γεύση από το SUONO TELECOM, ESVA, exiter (inside) αλλά και από το 1kW που έχω σε στοκ, πρόσεξε ...έχει ακόμη και την ζελατίνα προστασίας για γρατσουνιές(ανοξείδωτο κουτί).

----------


## beymakias

Θηριο ειναι...αχχχ...!!!και ποια ειναι η τιμη του??

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ωραια κατασκευη, αυτα ειναι εργαλεια!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BASILIS971

κάλεσε με 69484 84 697

----------


## jimk

αλεξανδρε μην βαζεις πυνκωτες αμα δεν εχει στο φιλτρο,μην τυχον και σου καψει καμια εξοδο. δεν εχεις και μηχανιματα για να κανεις τις μετρησεις να δεις πως δουλευει με πυκνωτες το φιλτρο.θελει αναλυτη φασματας dummy load...γνωμη μου ειναι μην το πειραζεις..

----------


## beymakias

οχι δεν ειχα σκοπο να το πειραξω...!!αρκετα ετρεξα...δεν ειμαι για αλλα..!!!! :Smile:

----------


## BASILIS971

Μην το πειράξεις...έχει πυκνωτές επάνω...τα στρόγγυλα στην πλακέτα(ο χαλκος) που επάνω τους κολλάνε τα πηνεία, είναι οι πυκνωτές.!!

----------


## beymakias

Ααα δεν το ηξερα...!!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Δηλαδη τι σοη πυκνωτες ειναι αυτη? 
και τι χωρητικοτητες μπορει να εχουν?
πως μπορουμε να τους φτιαξουμε?

----------


## sigmacom

Δεν είναι σωστό τέτοιου τύπου φίλτρο να φτιάχνεται σε απλή epoxy πλακέτα (θέλει διπλής όψης χοντρή τεφλονάτη πλακέτα) και δεν είναι σωστό να εφάπτεται με μεταβαλλόμενη πηγή θερμότητας (βιδωμένο στην ψύκτρα). Άλλη χωρητικότητα θα εμφανίζει όταν η ψύκτρα είναι κρύα, και άλλη όταν ζεσταθεί από τα τρανζίστορ.

Απαράδεκτο επίσης να είναι *αθωράκιστο* (ειδικά όταν είναι αθωράκιστα και χύμα όλα τα άλλα στο κουτί, PLL κλπ) και να χρησιμοποιεί από την έξοδο του φίλτρου ως την πλακέτα μέτρησης ισχύος/στασίμων *ένα χύμα σύρμα*!!!

Είχα την αίσθηση ότι ο Δεληγιάννης έφτιαχνε καλύτερα / προσεγμένα μηχανήματα...

----------


## BASILIS971

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Sigmacom σε όλα όσα άναφέρεις, κάποτε ήμουνα και εγώ πελάτης του CDM ,είναι πολύ καλός τεχνικός όπως και άλλοι πολλοί στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δυστυχώς <<αγύριστα κεφάλια>>  λέμε εδώ...άν ήθελαν θα έφτιαχναν πολύ καλύτερα και από τους Βλ.ΙΤΑΛΟΥΣ, μηχανήματα, βλέπουν όλοι τους στο εύκολο και γρήγορο κέρδος...

----------


## beymakias

Εχω μια απορεια...σοβαρη για μενα!!!οταν ανοιξω τον πομπο και σεταρω την γεφυρα μου μου δειχνει πχ 150 watt και 0 στασιμα,μετα μπορω να βγαλω την γεφυρα και να βαλω κατευθειαν την κεραια πανω στον σταθμο??η θα αλλαξει κατι??εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχω μεγαλη απωλεια επειδη ζεστενεται παρα πολυ οι κονεκτορες ...μηπως ανεβασει στασιμα? :Blink:  :Confused1:

----------


## electron

Αλέξανδρε δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι λογικά. Το ότι ζεστένονται οι κονέκτορες στα σημεια εισόδου και εξόδου της γέφυρας εκτός των άλλων είναι και μια ένδειξη ότι ο πομπός σου βγάζει πράγματι μια σοβαρή ισχύς.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Όταν είναι συνδεδεμένη η γέφυρα ζεσταίνεται ο connectorας? Με χαμηλά στάσιμα δεν θα έπρεπε να ζεσταίνεται. Έχε όμως υπόψη ότι μπορεί να ζεσταίνεται όχι από επιστροφές RF αλλά από το ίδιο το μηχάνημα καθότι μεταλλικός και το σασσί επάγει θερμότητα με όποιο τρόπο μπορεί δηλ. μέσω οποιασδήποτε μεταλλικής επιφάνειας συνδεδεμένης σε αυτό που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εκτελεί χρέη ψύχτρας. Το απόλυτο 0 στάσιμα με ανησυχεί λίγο, μία πιό ρεαλιστική περίπτωση (1:1.3) θα μου ακουγόταν πιό αξιόπιστη!!! Τι κεραία και γραμμή μεταφοράς προσαρμόζεις?

Καλημέρα
Γιώργος

----------


## beymakias

Αμα δηλαδη βαλω απευθειας την κεραια απανω του δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα??Εγω πιστευω οτι εχω απωλεια...!

εχω αυτην την κεραια http://www.telbacom.gr/indexgr.htm
(80ευρο)

Δεν νομιζω να εχει τοσα στασιμα οσα λες...γιατι ακομα και ο πομπος δειχνει επιστρεφομενα watt 1 μονο στα 140 και πανω..δηλαδη στα 80watt πχ δεν εχει επιστρεμενα!!!

----------


## sigmacom

Επίσης οι κοννέκτορες μπορεί να ζεσταίνονται και απλώς αν είναι μάπα ποιότητας. Είτε επειδή είναι τενεκεδένια τα κεντρικά και δημιουργούν αντίσταση στην RF, είτε επειδή είναι λάθος το διηλεκτρικό υλικό  (πχ ertalon αντί για teflon). 

Αν ζεσταίνονται οι κοννέκτορες που βρίσκονται ΠΑΝΩ στη γέφυρα (οπότε αποκλείουμε το τυχόν φαινόμενο μεταφοράς θερμοκρασίας από το μηχάνημα που λέει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω), τότε καλά θα κάνεις να παρακάμψεις την γέφυρα και να χρησιμοποιείς τα όργανα του ίδιου του μηχανήματος.

----------


## beymakias

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο ζεστενεται γιατι περνουν την ιδια θερμοκρασια!!!λεω να βαλω απευθειας την κεραια πανω στον μηχανημα...!!αλλα ξαναρωταω δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα που δεν θα σεταρω τιποτα???

----------


## beymakias

επισης ζεστενεται και ο κονεκτορας της εισοδου της γεφυρας και της εξοδου!!!λεω εγω τωρα μηπως η γεφυρα δεν αντεχει την ισχυ αυτην και ζεστενεται για αυτο το λογο??γιατι το μηχανημα εχει 8ερμοκρασια 37-38 βα8μους και μετα απο πολλες ωρες λειτουργειας και ηταν και στην ζεστη μου εδειξε 41!!

----------


## jimk

αμα θες να δεις πραγματικα τι απωλειες εχει βαλε τη γεφυρα στο τερμα του καλωδιου πανω στην κεραια...

----------


## beymakias

σωστα!!!8α το κανω...ευχαριστω

----------


## jimk

ποσα μετρα καλωδιο εχεις και τι?

----------


## beymakias

ειναι πολυ λιγα!!!4,08 το ακεραιο πολλαπλασιο του διπολου!!RG213 ο τυπος του

----------


## electron

Αλέξανδρε πιστεύω ότι η θερμότητα είναι καθαρά θέμα μεταφοράς ισχύος και επιβάρυνσης της γέφυρας. Με άλλα λόγια η γέφυρά σου βράζει λόγω ισχύος. Κάνε ότι σου είπαν και τα παιδία πιο πάνω π.χ (γέφυρα κοντά στην κεραία, σύνδεση απ ευθείας με την κάθοδο), έτσι θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## beymakias

ωραια!!σας ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα,

καταρχήν το link για την κεραία δεν μου δεούλεψε καθότι εμφανίζεται τιμοκατάλογος του συγκεκριμένου καταστήματος...

Η γέφυρα θεωρητικά αν και συνδέεται σε σειρά στην πράξη παραλληλίζεται με το κύκλωμα εξόδου στο σημείο σύνδεσης της γραμμής μεταφοράς και 'ξεκλέβει' ένα κομμάτι ισχύος οπότε έχει βάση το να θερμαίνεται ανάλογα με την ισχύ εκπομπής.

Το να βγει εκτός η γέφυρα μετά από συντονισμό όχι μόνο πρέπει να γίνει κατ'εξαίρεση, δηλ. επειδή ζεσταίνεται, αλλά νομίζω πως συνίσταται κιόλας! Δηλαδή δεν θα πρέπει να μένει εσαεί κατά τη διάρκεια λειτουργίας του μηχανήματος και για λόγους υπερθέρμανσης που σημειωτέων ότι η θερμοκρασία επιδρά στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία τους και άρα και στην ακρίβεια της μέτρησης πέραν της διάρκειας ζωής τους. Είναι δε σχεδιασμένη έτσι (με χαμηλές επαγω-χωρητικές σύνθετες αντιστάσεις), ώστε η σύνδεσή της να μην επηρεάζει πρακτικά τα στοιχεία της εξόδου. 

Αν λοιπόν δεν τίθεται θέμα επανασυντονισμού, συντόνισε με τη γέφυρα και βγάλτην!

Αν συνδέσεις το καλώδιο απ'ευθείας ζεσταίνεται ο κοννέκτορας? Σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν μηχανήματα που βγάζουν 3 KW (βέβαια χρησιμοποιούν άλλης ποπιότητας και τύπου connectorες)! Φαντάσου τί θα γινόταν αν υποθέσουμε ότι η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσουν πήγαινε αναλογικά με το δικό σου!!!

Τέλος εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το συνδιασμό PL219 (απλό και όχι επαργυρωμένο), RG213 για να μη πω RJ58 σε ισχύ εξόδου 600W, χωρίς υπερθερμάνσεις. Όταν κάποτε είχε χαλάσει η κεραία και είχe τεράστια επιστροφή τότε ζεσταινόταν και όλη η γραμμή μεταφοράς (RG213) προφανώς γιατί λειτουργούσε ως ασυντόνιστη κεραία.

Αν δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις τη γέφυρα άπό την πλευρά της κεραίας χρησιμοποίησε ένα ομοαξονικό patch cord ώστε η γέφυρα να είναι τοποθετημένη σε κάποια απόσταση από το μηχάνημα (1μ. min) και δες αν εξακολουθούν να ζεσταίνονται.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## beymakias

Να σου την αλη8εια με μπερδεψες αρκετα!!!και κυριος με φοβησε αυτο που ειπες για την χαλασμενη κεραια...εμενα δεν ζεστενεται το καλωδιο κα8ολου μονο η γεφυρα παρα πολυ..ακομα και τα οργανα μπροστα!!πιστευω οτι δεν αντεχει την ισχυ αυτη που βγαζει το μηχανημα και επειδη το καλωδιο ειναι κοντο συμβενει αυτο!!!

θα δοκιμασω να βαλω απευθειας το καλωδιο και να το τεσταρω οταν βρω λιγο χρονο γιατι λογο δουλειας δεν προλαβαινω και 8α σας πω...

ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΣΕΤΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ???ΕΠΙΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΑΝ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΑΙ?

----------


## jeik

Αλεξανδρε , με τοσα πειραματα-δοκιμες-και αποριες μαλλον επρεπε να κανεις ενα αυτοσχεδιο πλλ+λινεαρ να γουσταρεις  :Smile: .

Να και η απλη εκδοση του συγκεκριμενου φιλτρου. Και διπλα η επαγγελματικη.

----------


## beymakias

ε ειμαι πολυ μικρος ακομα...δεν σημαινει οτι τελειωσα εδω...8ελω να κατασκευασω κατι ετσι ωστε να το δουλευω στα ορια του και αυτο να το εχω για τις εκπομπες μου

----------


## jeik

γουσταρω  τρελλά  το  ραδιοκασετοφωνο  :Tongue Smilie:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## beymakias

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: ....παντως βολευει πολυ!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΣΕΤΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ???ΕΠΙΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΑΝ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΑΙ?



ΣΩΣΤΑ!!!
Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ!!!

----------


## badsak

Οι κονεκτορες που φοραει η ZETAGI ειναι τυπου PL-259 και ειναι ακαταληλοι για FM και για τετοια ισχυ.(ειναι φτιαγμενοι για χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες) Αν τους αλλαξεις με καλης ποιοτητας τυπου Ν θα πεσει κατα πολυ η θερμοκρασια.
Απο τους κονεκτορες ζεστενεται ολη η γεφυρα. Και φυσικα χανει και την ακριβεια τις στις μετρησεις.

----------


## beymakias

Ναι παντα συνδεμενη!!

8α τους αλλαξω τοτε..αλλα μεχρι ωρας που το δουλευω με την γεφυρα πανω δεν νομιζω να πα8ει τιποτα...

αλλα παρατηρησα κατι..αν βαλω την κεραια πανω στον πομπο μου βγαζει 146 147watt ενω με την γεφυρα πανω φτανει στα 160...!!γιατι αυτο?

----------


## electron

Αυτό Αλέξανδρε συμβαίνει λόγο διαφοράς της σύνθετης αντίστασης που προκαλείται από την γέφυρα. Κανόνικά δεν θα έπρεπε  να συμβαίνει αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για zetagi και όχι για Bird, τότε θα πρέπει να δεχθούμε κάποια περιθώρια απόκλισης που μπορεί να μην είναι και πραγματικά στο φινάλε. Δηλαδή τα πραγματικά watts να είναι τα 147 και όχι τα 160 που πλασματικά μπορεί να σου δείχνει η γέφυρα.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Αν ειχες κανα 200βατο ηδη θα σου ειχε καει η zetagi,
μην δινεις και πολυ σημασια παντως σ' αυτα που σου δειχνει,
αλλα αφου εχει το μηχανημα δικο του οργανο, τοτε τι την θες
την zetagi?

----------


## beymakias

Μα οι μετρησεις του μηχανηματος αλλαζουν..δηλαδη με την γεφυρα πανω στην οθονη του δειχνει μεχρι 160 (μετα αναβει η προστασια) ενω χωρις την γεφυρα μου δειχνει εως 146!!!μαλλον αυτα ειναι τα αληθινα...!!ε?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Η μέτρηση χωρίς τη γέφυρα είναι πιο αξιόπιστη αν υποτεθεί πως το ίδιο το μηχάνημα μπορεί να μετρήσει αξιόπιστα την ισχύ. 

Προφανώς η γέφυρα για κάποιο λόγο δημιουργεί κάποιον επηρεασμό στη μέτρηση της ισχύος από το ίδιο το μηχάνημα. Δεν επιμένω στην αιτία του επηρεασμού γιατί μπορούν να ακουστούν άπειρες απόψεις από τους συναδέλφους καθόλα σεβαστές. Δεν θα δεχόμουν αβίασταόμως ότι π.χ. με τη γέφυρα προσαρμόζει καλύτερα και άρα με σχεδόν μηδενικά στάσιμα το μηχάνημα ανεβάζει πλήρη ισχύ (αν και αυτό το σενάριο έχει μία πιθανότητα)!!! 

Η απλή λογική και θεωρία λέει πως όσα περισσότερα στοιχεία παρεμβάλεις σε ένα δίκτυο τόσο αυξάνεις την πιθανότητα για επηρεασμούς, σφάλματα, αστοχίες εξαρτημάτων κλπ. κλπ.!!!

Απλά να ρωτήσω:

1. Ο κοννέκτορας της απ'ευθείας σύνδεσης της κεραίας στο μηχάνημα ζεσταίνεται όσο ζεσταινόταν όταν συνδεόταν στη γέφυρα? (αυτό ήταν και το πείραμα που θέλαμε να κάνουμε)

και:

2. Η ένδειξη της γέφυρας όταν και όσο ήταν συνδεδεμένη στο μηχάνημα ήταν ίδια ή έστω κοντά στην ένδειξη ισχύος από το μηχάνημα?

ΥΓ. Θεωρώ πως οι ZG δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο (σε σχέση με το κόστος τους ίσως έχουν καλό συντελεστή απόδοσης) αλλά με γέφυρα για τους 27Mhz με κλίμακα 10/100/1000W (διπλή βελόνα για PWR & SWR) και χρήση παντόφλας 500+ Watt λαμπάτα και όλες τις διαμορφώσεις δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, ζεστάματα κλπ. Βεβαίως όσο αυξάνει η συχνότητα τα πράγματα 'ζορίζουν'!!!

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## beymakias

ο κονεκτορας αμα μπει απευθειας πανω στο μηχανημα δεν ζεστενεται!!βρηκα χρνο και το δοκιμασα εχτες και για πολυ ωρα μαλιστα!!!

δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις ακριβος αν ειναι ιδιες οι μετρησεις..δηλαδη 3-4 βαττ πανω οι κατω..αλλα η βελωνα ειναι καρφωμενη στα υποτιθεμενα 150 βαττ της γεφυρας...

Υ.Γ εγω εκπεμπω στους 103.5 μεγαλη διαφορα οπως λες και εσυ...!!

μιας και αναφερα την συχνοτητα,ειπα σε καποια ατομα να βαλουν να δουν αν με ακουν και δεν ηξεραν ουτε το δεκτη τους να πανε εκει!!αλλοι το πηγαιναν 103,05 αλλοι 105,30..ασχετα που οι πιο πολυ δεν ειχαν και ραδιο σπιτι τους...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Εννοείς ότι η κλίμακα της γέφυρας τερματίζει στα 150 Watts?

----------


## beymakias

οχι εννοω οτι στο 1 kw της κλιμακας η γεφυρα μου δειχνει 150 watt οση ωρα και να τον εχω ανοικτο!!!ενω στο μηχανημα βλεπω μεταβολες...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλώς!!!

Αυτό είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει διότι τα 150W είναι μικρό μέρος της πλήρους κλίμακας (1KW) και επομένως δεν μπορείς να δεις τις μικρομεταβολές!!!

Αναρωτιέμαι για τα στάσιμα πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η μέτρηση της γέφυρας. Πάντως όπως και να έχει μία χαμηλή έως μηδενική ένδειξη πρακτικά σημαίνει το λιγότερο πως η γραμμή μεταφοράς σου και η κεραία δουλεύουν και επομένως το ενσωματωμένο οργανάκι δεν τρελαίνεται από τα στάσιμα για να απεικονίζει πλασματικές ισχύες ή να ενεργοποιεί προστασίες.

Καταλήγω στο εξής: Διατηρείς το καλώδιο απ'ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στο μηχάνημα αφού δεν σου ζεσταίνεται και ο connectoρας όπως ανέφερες και όταν χρειαστεί να ξανασυντονίσεις ξανασυνδέεις τη γέφυρα αλλά και πάλι προσωρινά!!!

Καλές εκπομπές

ΥΓ. Είσαι ψηλά στο Πέραμα μπας και σε ακούσουμε?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Διαβαζω αρκετες μερες αυτο το θεμα, και θα ηθελα να γραψω κι εγω αυτο που πιστευω.

Αν και το ειδα γραμμενο και απο αλλα παιδια.

1 *πετα την γεφυρα* (το μηχανημα σου εχει γεφυρα)
2 αν δεν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια χωρις την γεφυρα εισαι οκ, αν εχεις ακομα προβλημα, βαλε αλλον κονεκτορα (οχι εσυ αλλα ο δελληγιαννης)
3 καλες εκπομπες ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

και κατι ακομα.

ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΣ ενα μηχανημα καινουριο, απο ελληνα, γιατι ειχες ακουσει καλα λογια και γιατι θα ειχες βοηθεια και πιθανο "service" απο αυτον
Αρα, τσαμπα χανεις τον χρονο σου εδω.

Βαλ το μηχανημα να δουλευει και οτι προβλημα εχεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στο λυσει ο Δελληγιαννης.

Φυσικα, για οτι κανεις, ρωτα και κανεναν απο εδω μεσα.

Μην ξεχνας. κακοτεχνια, βλαβη, αστοχο υλικο, ειναι πραγματα που η εγγυση τα καλυπτει.

----------


## beymakias

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες τα σχολια σας και το χρονο που αφιερωσατε να ειστε καλα....!!!!τον ανοιγω απο το εξοχικο μου στην σαλαμινα και εχω μπροστα μου ολο το πειραια το περαμα την αμφιαλη...βλεπω πολλες περιοχες αλλα η ισχυ μου ειναι μικρη πιστευω για να ακουστω και ο θορυβος της παντας μεγαλος!!!κριμα...

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ισως θα χρειαστεις κατι πιο μεγαλο τωρα, κανα λινεαρ mosfet 600watt ας πουμε
για να ακουστεις καλυτερα, αλλα γι αυτο το πλλ ειναι πολυ επιφοβο να του
κοτσαρης ενα τετοιο λινεαρ, θα γεμισει την μπαντα απο αρμονικες!!!
Οσο για την γεφυρα δεν χρειαζετε να την εχεις πανω αφου το μηχανημα
εχει δικη του. και να ξερεις πως αν εχεις ταυτοχρονα δυο γεφυρες πανω στην ιδια
κεραια ποτες δεν θα παρεις την κανονικη ενδειξη απο καμια, οποτε αναγκαστικα 
αφηνεις αυτη που εχει το μηχανημα σου που ειναι και σιγουρα πιο αξιοπιστη
απο την zetagi. 
Αλλωστε γι αυτο οταν βαζεις πανω την zetagi ενεργοποιουνται οι προστασιες.
Καιρος πλεον η zetagi να παει στο ραφι!!!!

----------


## beymakias

Γιατι φιλε μου το λες αυτο??μια χαρα ειναι και για οδηγηση και απο αρμωνικες...επειδη το ειδα και τεσταρισμενο δεν εχει προβλημα κανενα...γιατι το λες αυτο..?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Νομιζεις πως ειναι μια χαρα, τα εχουμε δει στην πραξει και τα ξερουμε!
το πολυ πολυ αλλαζεις το πλλ μεσα με κανενα πιο σοβαρο και εισαι οκ.

----------


## beymakias

ρε φιλε μου στο ξαναλεω..ειδα αν εχει αρμωνικες σε μηχανημα!!δεν το λεω απο μονος μου...ουτε το βγαζω για καλο αλλα για εμενα ειναι μια χαρα...ισχυ θελω τωρα!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Οκ τοτε βαλε κανα linear πανω να ακουστεις καλυτερα! :Smile: 
και φυσικα cdm ε?   :Rolleyes:  να ειναι κουστουμι  :Laugh:

----------


## beymakias

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

ειναι ακριβα παναθεμα τα...!!

----------


## katseas

χαθηκε ενα rvr ? αμα μπλεξεις με cdm-c&a θα τρελαθεις 

στα προβληματα

----------


## seek-fm

εχεις κοιταξει για να παρεις το ιδιο μηχανημα απο την pll.gr για κοιτα το πες μοθ και μενα που παραγγειλα το 100w χωρις να ρωτησω κανενα σας :Blink:

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα με λενε Κωστα και εχω νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο με 3 σημεια  εκπομπης 
γραφω γιατι διαβασα οτι το σιτε διαβαζετε και απο αυτουσ που πουλανε μηχανιματα 
εχω σταθμο εδω και 30 χρονια και ξερω πολυ καλα για τα μηχανιματα
1) οταν ακους για cdm περνεις δρομο και τρεχεις με πανω απο 200
μηχανιματα μη αξιοπιστα φτιαγμενα πολυ προχειρα χωρις χαρτια χωρις iso 
και το βασικοτερο χωρις deklaration of corfomitive δηλ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ (για τον admin εγω γραφω επωνυμα ολα αυτα αρα αν ειπαρχει προβλημα θα ειναι με εμενα ) 
τωρα οσοι πατε να αγορασετε cdm 2 πραγματα  πολλες αρμονικες που αυτο συνεπαγετε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. εισαγγελεας κατασχεση και τελος κανα 2 χρονια φυλακη
service αστα να πανε
(εχω 3 4 cdm πεταμενα στην αποθηκη και pll και linear)
2) c&a σαν μηχανιματα καλα μαλλον μετρια των fm αλλα τα link του ραδιοφωνου ειναι πολυ καλα,  γαιδουρια,  και με πολυ καλο ηχο αλλα μας τα χαλαει λιγο οταν θες να περασεις stereo τοτε πρεπει να εισαι γατονι για να τα καταφερεις
(εχουν ολα τα χαρτια ακομα και για την αδεια)
(τα link μου ειναι c&a)
3) RVR  (με αυτα δουλευω 3 pll kai 3 linear) πολυ καλα μηχανιματα ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ LINEAR ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ DISPLAY ΛΟΓΟ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤHΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ DISPLAY εμενα μου εχουν καει τα 2 απο τα 3 μηχανιματα και με αλλους σταθμους που μηλησα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και αυτοι περιμενω απο τον περασμενο μαιο για τα ανταλλακτικα αλλα?????????
μου εστειλαν 1 display που δεν ειναι το δικο του και το μηχανιμα υπολειτουργει στα μισα watt 
4)κεραιες μην παιδευεστε με ιδιοκατασκευες δεν πετυχαινουν σχεδον ποτε και χρειαζονται ειδικα μηχανηματα για να συντονισουν και να εκπεμψουν σωστα μην παιδευεστε μετρημενες απο εμενα ετοιμες κεραιες 
1 prais    2 altenna 
αμα θες να ακουστης μακρια  βαζεις 2 αμα θες να ακουστεις κοντα αλλα μπουμπουνιστα βαζεις 4 

τελικο συμπερασμα μην ασχοληθητε με φτηνες λισεις θα τις πληρωσετε ακριβα 
το αλφα και το ωμεγα ειναι το pll πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο   
αυτα απο εμενα 
οτι θελετε να ρωτησετε ρωτηστε (ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος)
εβαλα και μερικες φωτο των κεραιων μου και των μηχανιματων που δουλευω
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

[Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα με λενε Κωστα και εχω νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο με 3 σημεια  εκπομπης 
γραφω γιατι διαβασα οτι το σιτε διαβαζετε και απο αυτουσ που πουλανε μηχανιματα 

*Αν και αλλες οι αναγκες του επαγγελματια απο τον ερασιτεχνη (ΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΖΗΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ), σε καλωσοριζω και με χαρα διαβαζω τις εμπειριες σου.
Xωρις να γνωριζω, κι εγω πιστευω οτι μας διαβαζουν και κατασκευαστες - εισαγωγεις μηχανηματων & συσκευων rf*

εχω σταθμο εδω και 30 χρονια και ξερω πολυ καλα για τα μηχανιματα
1) οταν ακους για cdm περνεις δρομο και τρεχεις με πανω απο 200
μηχανιματα μη αξιοπιστα φτιαγμενα πολυ προχειρα χωρις χαρτια χωρις iso 
και το βασικοτερο χωρις deklaration of corfomitive δηλ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ (για τον admin εγω γραφω επωνυμα ολα αυτα αρα αν ειπαρχει προβλημα θα ειναι με εμενα ) 
τωρα οσοι πατε να αγορασετε cdm 2 πραγματα  πολλες αρμονικες που αυτο συνεπαγετε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. εισαγγελεας κατασχεση και τελος κανα 2 χρονια φυλακη
service αστα να πανε
(εχω 3 4 cdm πεταμενα στην αποθηκη και pll και linear)

*Αφου εισαι στο τρυπακι 30 χρονια, θα ξερεις οτι το 90% των ερασιτεχνων, με cdm αρχισε να κανει πειραματα. Τωρα αν σημερα πιστευεις οτι ειναι ξεπερασμενα ισως να εχεις δικιο, αλλα , αυτο που γραφεις για τις αρμονικες, εγω δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο. Αντιθετως θυμαμαι πριν λιγα χρονια, αρκετοι "νομιμοι" ειχαν cdm ! !
Και επειδη αγορασα (πριν χρονια) καινουριο** cdm , πριν την παραδοση, ο δελληγιαννης, εκανε ελεγχο ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ, για αρμονικες ...κλπ
Για τα αλλα που γραφεις, δυστυχως, η ΕΕΤΤ, παιζει να στην "κατσει" και με RVR & me ELENOS ... Ξαναλεω δυστυχως*

2) c&a σαν μηχανιματα καλα μαλλον μετρια των fm αλλα τα link του ραδιοφωνου ειναι πολυ καλα,  γαιδουρια,  και με πολυ καλο ηχο αλλα μας τα χαλαει λιγο οταν θες να περασεις stereo τοτε πρεπει να εισαι γατονι για να τα καταφερεις
(εχουν ολα τα χαρτια ακομα και για την αδεια)
(τα link μου ειναι c&a)
*
Δεν ειχα ποτε C&A, αρα δεν εχω αποψη*

3) RVR  (με αυτα δουλευω 3 pll kai 3 linear) πολυ καλα μηχανιματα ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ LINEAR ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ DISPLAY ΛΟΓΟ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤHΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ DISPLAY εμενα μου εχουν καει τα 2 απο τα 3 μηχανιματα και με αλλους σταθμους που μηλησα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και αυτοι περιμενω απο τον περασμενο μαιο για τα ανταλλακτικα αλλα?????????
μου εστειλαν 1 display που δεν ειναι το δικο του και το μηχανιμα υπολειτουργει στα μισα watt 

*Ειμαι , αυτο που λενε πειρατης, αρα δεν εχω την ανεση να παιζω 24 ωρες, αρα δεν μπορω να ξερω, ποια απο τα μηχανηματα που εχω παθαινουν ζημιες απο υγρασιες βουνου και μετα απο 24ωρη χρηση ετων.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ λιγοι πειρατες που παιζουν απο βουνα 24ωρο.*

4)κεραιες μην παιδευεστε με ιδιοκατασκευες δεν πετυχαινουν σχεδον ποτε και χρειαζονται ειδικα μηχανηματα για να συντονισουν και να εκπεμψουν σωστα μην παιδευεστε μετρημενες απο εμενα ετοιμες κεραιες 
1 prais    2 altenna 
αμα θες να ακουστης μακρια  βαζεις 2 αμα θες να ακουστεις κοντα αλλα μπουμπουνιστα βαζεις 4 

*Ειναι αυτο που σου εγραψα παραπανω. 
Αλλες οι αναγκες του νομιμου ραδιοφωνου, και αλλες οι αναγκες του παιδιου που κανει καποια πειραματα.
Αλλα και στην λογικη σου να μπω, υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι κατασκευαστες κεραιων (ελληνες και ξενοι) και ειναι κριμα να γραφεις μονο για 2.
* 
τελικο συμπερασμα μην ασχοληθητε με φτηνες λισεις θα τις πληρωσετε ακριβα 
το αλφα και το ωμεγα ειναι το pll πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο   
αυτα απο εμενα 

*Σωστοτατος*

ΥΓ
Με χαρα σε διαβασα και με χαρα εγραψα την γνωμη μου στις αποψεις & εμπειριες σου.
Και για να γραψω απλα αυτο που πιστευω ..... τα cdm ειναι μια χαρα για αρχη και για πειραματα, απο εκει και περα, υπαρχει το επομενο σκαλοπατι, που ειναι , καποια γνωστη μαρκα, με πιστοποιηση, και με αλλες δυνατοτητες..
Κι εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο ειμαι.
Ομως δεν μπορω να καταδικασω τους cdm & c&a.

----------


## WIZARD

> Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα με λενε Κωστα και εχω νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο με 3 σημεια  εκπομπης 
> γραφω γιατι διαβασα οτι το σιτε διαβαζετε και απο αυτουσ που πουλανε μηχανιματα



Γεια σου Κωστα (*HOT RADIO 99* 					)και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας  :Smile: 
καλα ολα αυτα που γραφεις,αλλα καλο θα ηταν απο 
τα μηχανηματα-κεραιες που λες, καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες τα αναλογα,
*λινκ να τα δουμε ΟΛΟΙ


*ΥΓ. ωραιες φωτο

----------


## chs

http://www.aldena.it/
( http://www.aldena.it/index.php?optio...emid=3&lang=en ) 

http://www.rvr.it/en/index.php
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/tv2009.pdf )
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/fm2009.pdf )
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/antenna2009.pdf )

----------


## WIZARD

*chs * σ'ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και παλι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος για το καλοσωρισμα σας 
φιλε γεωργιε αυτα που εγραψα τα εγραψα με βασικη σκεψη να προστατεψω αυτους που πανε να μπουν στο χωρο του ραδιοφωνου δεν το εκανα για αλλον λογο !!!!!!!!!!!
παιδια κοιταχτε οπως και να το κανουμε το καλο ειναι καλο και το κακο ειναι κακο 
γιωργο πες μου κατι οταν λειτουργησες τον πομπο πηγες σε μια αποσταση περιπου 100 με 500 μετρα σε οριζοντια θεση με την κεραια σου και να κανεις μερτησεις με ενα πεδιομετρο?????? δεν νομιζω γιατι μαλλον δε εχεις πεδιομετρο καντο αν βρεις και δες στο διπλασιο της συχνοτητας εκπομπης σου στο μισο και ιδιετερα απο τους 112 εως τους 173 μεγακυκλους απο αυτα που θα δεις θα καταλαβεις τη συμμενει cdm 
κοιτα ο ταλαντωτης  της cdm (αυτο που δημιουργει την συχνοτητα εκπομπης σου επειδη ειναι ειναι απλος δημιουργει μια σειρα απο συχνοτητες με ισχηροτερη αυτη που εκπεμπεις το linear μετα πιανει αυτη κιε την ενισχυει  αλλα περνανε και οι αλλες συχνοτητες μετα πουθενα  δεν  υπαρχουν φιλτρα αποκοπης αρμονικων με καταστροφικο αποτελεσμα 
αναφερομαι σε 2 μαρκες κεραιων γιατι αυτες εχω αυτες εχω μετρησει 
να τονισω κατι συμαντικο  οταν εχεις ενα σοβαρο πομπο χωρις προβληματα και χωρις παρεμβολες η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. δεν θα ασχολιθει μαζι σου εκτος και σου γινει επωνυμη καταγγελια τοτε τον ηπιες 
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ 
πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι παιζετε με επικινδυνα πραγματα 
ααααα να τονισω και κατι αλλο υπαρχουν αρκετοι στην αθηνα που κατασκεβαζουν  πομπους ιδιοκατασκευη ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ 
μην μπερδεβεται το επαγγελματικα με το ερασιτεχνικα στην εκπομπη ειναι ακριβος το ιδιο πραγμα ερασιτεχνισμος στο ραδιο δεν υπαρχει πια
αυτα σας τα λεω γιατι εχω γεμισει μια αποθηκη με αχρηστα πραγματα και θα εφτιαχνα ακομα ενα σταθμο με καλα μηχανηματα μην πεσετε στα ιδια λαθη που επεσα εγω 
τελος εχω μια καταδικη στο Ε.Σ.Ρ. γιατι μπηκα στα αεροπλανα πιο παλια γιατι επαιζα με ενα pll rvr αλλα με linear cdm 600w μετα απο ελενχο που εκανα αποδιχτηκε οτι το linear αυτοταλαντονε απο μονο του και πεταγε αρμονικες οπου ηθελε  αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια που ειχε μεσα του
αυτα απο εμενα ελπιζω να σας καλυψα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Κωστα,οσοι γραφουμε εδω, ουσιαστικα, δινουμε τις γνωσεις και τις εμπειριες μας, στους νεοτερους, για να μην κανουν τα λαθη τα δικα μας.
Και φυσικα, και εμεις διαβαζουμε και κερδιζουμε απο αλλους πιο εμπειρους.





> Γεια σας παιδια και παλι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος για το καλοσωρισμα σας 
> φιλε γεωργιε αυτα που εγραψα τα εγραψα με βασικη σκεψη να προστατεψω αυτους που πανε να μπουν στο χωρο του ραδιοφωνου δεν το εκανα για αλλον λογο !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> κωστη, και πολυ καλα κανεις και γραφεις και θα ηταν μεγαλη η χαρα μου να μας γεμισεις με πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιες.
> 
> παιδια κοιταχτε οπως και να το κανουμε το καλο ειναι καλο και το κακο ειναι κακο 
> γιωργο πες μου κατι οταν λειτουργησες τον πομπο πηγες σε μια αποσταση περιπου 100 με 500 μετρα σε οριζοντια θεση με την κεραια σου και να κανεις μερτησεις με ενα πεδιομετρο?????? δεν νομιζω γιατι μαλλον δε εχεις πεδιομετρο καντο αν βρεις και δες στο διπλασιο της συχνοτητας εκπομπης σου στο μισο και ιδιετερα απο τους 112 εως τους 173 μεγακυκλους απο αυτα που θα δεις θα καταλαβεις τη συμμενει cdm 
> 
> Κωστη, οχι δεν εκανα ελεγχο με πεδιομετρο, εκανα ομως ελεγχους με σκανερ και vhf, για να δω αν η διαμορφωση μου περναει μεσα σε αλλες συχνοτητες. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν μια χαρα. (cdm exciter cdm linear).
> ...




Αν θελεις, ανοιξε ενα καινουριο θεμα, στις εκπομπες rf ...., γραψε ενα δυο πραγματα για την ιστορια του σταθμου σου, τι βελτιωσεις τα αποτελεσματα αυτων, και φυσικα ριξε πολλες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και παλι 
επανερχομαι στο θεμα με τους πομπους και σας λεω οτι ποτε σταθμοι με αδεια δεν εχουν παιξει με cdm οπως γραφτηκε πριν γιατι απλα δεν ειναι μηχανηματα που θα αντεξουν 24 ωρη λειτουργια και επειδη οι ανθρωποι δεν θελουν να πανε φυλακη 
ρε παιδια μην πιανεστε κοροιδα εδω στην ελλαδα εχουμε πολλους εξυπνους και ανευθυνους ανθρωπους που κατασκευαζουν  πομπους χωρις τα βασικα εξαρτηματα οπως φιλτρα αρμονικων μπορουν να παιζουν με την ελευθερια μας και με την ζωη των συναθρωπων μας 
ξαναλεω στο ραδιοφωνο πλεον δεν υπαρχει ερασιτεχνισμος και το λεω αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι μονο τα αεροπλανα που μπορει να παρεμβαλεις υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα που ουτε καν παει το μυαλο σας γιαυτο ειπα οτι εκπεμπει ειναι επικινδυνο αν δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο δεν λεω να παρετε fyba (μονο το  pll κανει  45.000€) απλα κατι σοβαρο (rvr suono και ισως elenos) αντι να δωσεις 500€ δωσε 900€ απο την στιγμη που σου αρεσει αυτο το χομπυ
αλλο να κατασκευασεις ενα πομπουδακι 5w και αλλο να εκπεμπεις με εξωτερικη κεραια 100 300 500 1000 w 
απο την μερια μου δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο αν δεν θελετε να καταλαβετε τα αυτονοητα  
γιωργο εκανες τεστ με σκανερ και vhf πρεπει να σου πω οτι τα fm ειναι διαμορφωση wfm τα σκανερ και τα vhf δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο απλα ακουνε μονο σε fm διαμορφωση με αποτελεσμα να μην ακουσεις τις παρεμβολες σου τελος οι συχνοτητες may day ειναι απο τους 110 εως τους 130 μεγακυκλους
αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## sakis13

Kαλημερα σας!
Θα συμσωνισω με αυτα που λεει ο Κωστας οτι καθε ενας ασχετος πηγενει και αγοραζει εναν ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και εκπεμπει μεσα απο πολης και χωρια χορις να ξερει οτι εκπεμπει ραδιοκιματα που ειναι βλαβερα για την υγεια, μονο και μονο για να λενε οτι εχω ενα ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο.

Τα μηχανιματα εδω στην ελλαδα στα πουλανε σαν στραγαλια χωρις να σε ενημερωνουν τι κυνδινους εχει προς την υγεια απο ραδιενεργη αποψη.

Για αυτο τα μεγαλα και μικρα μηχανιματα πρεπει να βγενου εξω απο καθε πολη και χωριο.

Αυτα τα λιγα και απο μενα.

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Σακη καλημερα 
σου απαντω στο δικο μου forum HOT RADIO 99

----------

